# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Luftrat,Konfliktet qe  jane zhvilluar pas luftes se dyte boterore

## YlliRiaN

Ja dhe lista:Indonezi 1945-1947 (Holanda me partizanët).
Kinë 1945-1949 (Nacionalistët me komunistët).
Malajë 1945-1954 (Anglezët me komunistët).
Indokinë 1945-1954 (Franca me Vietnamin).
Greqi 1945-1949 (Qeveria me kryengritjen Elas).
Indi 1947-1949 (Hindusët me muslimanët).
Kashmir 1947-1949 (India me Pakistanin).
Indi 1947 e deri më sot (Qeveria me separatistët).
Lufta e parë arabo-izraelite 1948-1949 (Arabët me hebrenjtë).
Filipinë 1948-1952 (Qeveria me hukitët). 
Burmë 1948 e deri më sot (Qeveria me komunistët dhe separatistët).
Kore 1950-1953 (Kombet e Bashkuara së bashku me Korenë Jugore kundër Kinës dhe Koresë Veriore).
Tibet 1950-1959 (Kina kundër Tibetit).
Jemen 1959 e deri më sot (Jemeni Verior me Jemenin Jugor).
Keni 1952-1953 (Anglezët me May May).
Kvemoj-Macu 1954-1958 (Kinezët nacionalistë me kinezët komunistë).
Algjer 1954-1962 (Franca me algjerianët partizanë).
Kipër 1955-1959 (Anglezët me partizanët e EOKA-së).
Sudan 1955 e deri më sot (Arabët me të zinjtë).
Hungari 1956 (BRSS me hungarezët).
Suez 1956 (Izraeli, anglezët dhe francezët me Egjiptin).
Kubë 1958-1959 (Qeveria kundër partizanëve të Fidel Kastros).
Liban 1958 (SHBA dhe qeveria e Libanit kundër partizanëve)
Himalajë 1959-1962 (India kundër Kinës).
Guineja Portugeze 1959-1974 (Portugalia kundër partizanëve).
Laos 1959-1975 (Qeveria dhe SHBA kundër Patet Laoit).
Ruanda-Burundi 1959-1964 (Vituza kundër Hutuit).
Vietnam 1959-1975 (SHBA dhe Vietnami Jugor kundër Vietkongut dhe Vietnamit Verior).
Kongo 1960-1967 (Qeveria dhe Kombet e Bashkuara kundër kryengritësve dhe Mutenerit).
Venezuelë 1960-1967 (Qeveria kundër partizanëve).
Spanjë 1960 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër baskëve separatistë).
Kulumbi 1960 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër terroristëve).
Kuvajt 1961 (Anglezët dhe irakianët).
Angolë 1961-1967 (Portugalia me partizanët).
Goa 1961 (India me Portugalinë).
Kubë 1961 (Qeveria e Kastros kundër emigrantëve kubanezë dhe SHBA)
Kubë 1962 (Kriza raketore, BRSS dhe Kuba kundër SHBA).
Indi 1962 (India kundër Kinës).
Guineja e Re Perëndimore 1962 (Holanda kundër Indonezisë).
Jemen 1962-1970 (Qeveria me Egjiptin kundër rojalistëve).
Etiopi 1962 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër separatistëve eritreistë).
Algjeri-Maroko 1963 (Algjeria kundër Marokos).
Malezi 1963-1965 (Anglia dhe Malezia kundër Indonezisë).
Zanzibar 1964 (Të zitë kundër arabëve).
Oman 1964-1975 (Qeveria kundër separatistëve).
Mizambik 1964-1975 (Portugalia kundër partizanëve).
Brazil 1964 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër partizanëve dhe terroristëve).
Tajland 1964 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër komunistëve).
Republika Dominikane 1965 (Qeveria dhe SHBA kundër kryen
Peru 1965 (Qeveria kundër kryengritësve).
Pakistan-Indi 1965 (Pakistani kundër Indisë).
Indonezi 1965-1966 (Qeveria dhe muslimanët kundër komunistëve).
RاRad 1965 e deri me sot (Qeveria dhe Franca kundër partizanëve dhe Libisë).
Rodezi 1965-1979 (Qeveria kundër partizanëve).
Nigeri-Biafra 1966-1970 (Qeveria kundër separatistëve).
Namibi 1966-1989 (Afrika Jugore kundër partizanëve).
Lufta e dytë arabo-izraelite 1967 (Izraeli kundër Luftës gjashtditore).
Guatemalë 1967 e deri më sot (Qeveria dhe djathtistët kundër majtistëve).
RاRekosllovaki 1968 (BRSS kundër RاRekosllovakisë).
Irlanda Veriore 1969 e deri më sot (Katolikët kundër protestantëve)

----------


## YlliRiaN

keto jane vetem pak pasi nuk nga shume te tjera pas viteve 90ta

----------


## master2006

Duke ia shtuar kesaj liste edhe luftërat e viteve 90-ta e ketej me siguri kalon 110-shin:

Lufta ne Bosnje, Kroaci, Kosove, Afganistan, Irak, etj etj

----------


## YlliRiaN

Salvador 1969 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër Hondurasit, e tash kundër majtistëve).
Kamboxhë 1970-1975 (Republikanët kundër të kuqve).
Guinejë 1970 (Qeveria kundër partizanëve).
Honduras 1970 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër krahut majtist të partizanëve).
Republika Jugoafrikane 1970 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër partizanëve).
Gjermania Perëndimore 1970 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër terroristëve majtistë).
Italia 1970 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër partizanëve majtistë e djathtistë).
Lufta bengaliane 1970 (India dhe Bengali kundër Pakistanit).
Pakistan 1972 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër separatistëve).
Flipinë 1972 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër muslimanëve dhe komunistëve).
Lufta e tretë arabo-izraelite 1973 (Izraeli kundër Egjiptit dhe Sirisë).
RاRile 1973 (Majtistët kundër djathtistëve).
Lufta qytetare në Kipër 1974 (Grekët kundër turqve dhe Turqisë).
Turqi 1974 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër separatistëve djathtistë dhe majtistë).
Angolë 1975 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër partizanëve të UNITA-së dhe të tjerëve).
Timuri Lindor 1975 e deri më sot (Indonezia kundër partizanëve).
Laos 1976 e deri më sot (Qeveria dhe Vietnami kundër partizanëve)
Lufta qytetare libaneze 1975 e deri më sot (Të krishterët kundër muslimanëve dhe PLO kundër Sirisë).
Malezi 1975 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër komunistëve).
Sahara Perëndimore 1975 e deri më sot (Maroko kundër partizanëve të frontit Polisario).
Argjentinë 1976 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër partizanëve e frakcioneve djathtiste e majtiste).
Siri 1976 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër partizanëve sunitë).
Zair 1977-1978 (Qeveria, Franca dhe Belgjika kundër separatistëve të Katangës).
Iran 1978-1979 (Qeveria kundër fundamentalistëve shiitë).
Avganistan 1978 e deri më sot (Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe qeveria kundër partizanëve muslimanë).
Salvador 1977 e deri më sot (Qeveria dhe djathtistët kundër partizanëve majtistë).
Mozambik 1978 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër partizanëve).
Lufta Kinezo-Vietnameze 1979 (Kina kundër Vietnamit).
Kamboxhë 1979 e deri më sot (Qeveria dhe Vietnami kundë partizanëve kampuçistë).
Irak 1979 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër separatistëve dhe partizanëve shiitë)
Lufta Irako-Iraniane 1980-1989 (Irani kundër Irakut).
Peru 1980 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër partizanëve).
Zimbabve 1980 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër partizanëve).
Nikaragua 1981-1988 (Qeveria kundër krahut të majtë të partizanëve dhe indianëve Moskito).
Ugandë 1981 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër partizanëve).
Ujdhesat Foklandeze 1982 (Anglia kundër Argjentinës).
Liban 1982 e deri më sot (Izraeli kundër PLO, Siria dhe frakcionet libaneze në mes veti).
Grenadë 1983 (SHBA dhe shtetet kariptase kundër Grenadës dhe Kubës)

----------


## YlliRiaN

shtetet qe shkaktuan shum luftra:
Anglia 38 luftëra - 64 vjet
Franca 17 luftëra - 58 vjet
Rusia 13 luftëra - 28 vjet
Italia 9 luftëra - 14 vjet
Gjermania 6 luftëra - 10 vjet
SHBA 5 luftëra - 11 vjet
Japonia 3 luftëra - 6 vjet

----------


## YlliRiaN

Viktimat e luftërave më të mëdha në shek. XX:
1914-1918 - 10.000.000 njerëz
1939-1945 - 50.000.000 njerëz
1945 e deri më sot -16.000.000 njerëz.

----------


## Longarus

keto i ke marre nga " Komploti Boterore " apo jo ?

----------


## YlliRiaN

> keto i ke marre nga " Komploti Boterore " apo jo ?


po eshte vertet qe kam shfrytezu keto te dhena 


Marre nga:http://dielli.net
" Komploti Boterore "

----------


## Cimo

Te gjitha lufta fetare

----------

